# Cleito rta kit



## Flashlight (7/11/16)

Hi, does anyone know where I'll be able to find the cleito rta kit and the fatboy replacement glass. I know that sirvape keeps it, but they are out of stock. Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks
(Cape Town)


----------

